# Email reply notifications not working



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't seem to be getting email notifications of replies to posts  . The last one I had was at 7-30pm yesterday but there have been quite a few replies since then. I thought it was quiet! I've checked my email functionality, spam folder and blocked addresses and all seems OK. Is everyone else getting emails through?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I'm not getting any TTF emails either :?

Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Mark - so it's not just me then


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nor me - the email server must need a kick! Jae.....


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

i am not getting notifications for my PMS had a lot of pms today and never had a email at all today and i have not changed any settings

anyone help?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jae said he'd sort it when he gets back.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All running now


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jae said:


> All running now


Not for me it ain't! :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry, not here either! :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae's not online at the mo' - when I see him though I'll give him a nudge.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Duely nudged. The mail server had automatically banned the IP address of this forum due to bounce backs being too high (for its configuration) and because its now on a separate server it didnt ignore it, and blocked it. The server IP is now added to the mail server white list.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jae said:


> Duely nudged.


Duly working... :wink:

Ta.

rich


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm still not getting notifications through. I am getting other emails from elsewhere and I've checked my spam and blocked IP list and there's nothing ******** related there :? : The IP origin in previous email notifications is:

*62.73.174.139
********.co.uk = 94.136.38.185
[email protected]********.co.uk*

None of this appears in by blocked settings - how come I'm still not getting email notifications? - Is it just a delay getting round to me?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Right, I've had four through - must be a delay - I expected a shedfull


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

My notifications have stopped again.

Give the server a kick please...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Funny... mine are working again now :roll:


----------

